# 2011 track & field recruits



## ISUCC

starting a thread for ISU track and field recruits. 

So far we just know of 2 who have verballed to come to ISU, but they're good ones. 

1 Christensen, Jonathon from Southmont high school, he was the state champ in the high jump in 2010, clearing 7' 0"

2. Nicole Lucas from Bloomington South high school, she was 2nd in the state cross country meet last fall at ISU. She's run 17:51 for 5k

both of these are awesome recruits for ISU! 

as we learn of more we'll post them.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome to the Sycamores family!  It is a great time to be a Tree!  I'm glad you both are here.  Enjoy your life as Sycamores.
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## XTreeXC

ISUCC said:


> 2. Nicole Lucas from Bloomington South high school, she was 2nd in the state cross country meet last fall at ISU. She's run 17:51 for 5k.



So we can thank Dani Prince for sending her our way?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

XTreeXC said:


> So we can thank Dani Prince for sending her our way?



Dani is a good friend of mine and I will say she tried to have as little influence as possible, "she knows that I would want her to go to Indiana State, the best thing I can do is let her make the decision that is best for her" Not exactly the way Dani put it, but pretty close. 

But being a middle school coach I can say that middle school and high school athletes look up to their coaches, I'd image that Nicole thinks very highly of Dani. I know they have a great relationship, so it'd be silly to think she didn't have something to do with her coming to State. 

Both of these are good gets for the Sycamores!


----------



## XTreeXC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> "she knows that I would want her to go to Indiana State, the best thing I can do is let her make the decision that is best for her" Not exactly the way Dani put it, but pretty close.



Sounds like the philosophy of a good leader.  Very admirable approach.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

XTreeXC said:


> Sounds like the philosophy of a good leader.  Very admirable approach.



A very mature way to handle the situation that's for sure. Being a coach and being an absolute (self admitted) Sycamore junkie I would probably have trouble staying out of the way like Dani did. Doesn't maker her any less of a Sycamore, but just shows how people are different in leadership/coaching styles I guess. Well done for her, the important thing is in this case that style worked. In the next case it might not work, but I guess what can be said if it doesn't work at least the athletes decision wasn't one of influence for or against. Being a coach and someone that has college athlete experience I will say it's in the best interest of your athlete to assist them in making a good decision for "them" if they ask for your help.


----------



## ISUCC

here is the release from ISU about the Jonathon Christensen signing for track, great pickup! 

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205089517

I noticed one of the football recruits has high jumped 6' 10", which is REALLY good. And another one was a junior olympic national champ in the long jump. Any chance any of these guys compete for the track teams at all?  

Richie Dyer, RB/DB
5-10, 185, Fr., Cincinnati, Ohio (Fork Union Military Academy/Moeller HS)

High School - Played at Fork Union Military Academy under head coach Micky Sullivan ... earned a pair of All-Virginia honors for running backs and punt/kick returners ... *also a standout athlete in Track & Field, winning the Junior Olympic National Championship in the long jump in 2009. *

and this recruit has cleared 6' 9"

DeSean Prentice, WR   6-1, 180, Fr., Mishawaka, Ind. (Penn HS)

High School- Lettered four years for Coach Cory Yeoman at Penn High School. Lettered three years in Basketball and four in Track and Field, First Team All NIC Honorable Mention All-State, South Bend Tribune 2010 Dream Team, *State Qualifier in High Jump 2009 and 2010.*


----------



## ISUCC

it was Prentice who has cleared 6' 10" in the high jump, from the trib star

*Among the most athletic players might be DeSean Prentice, a 6-foot-1, 180-pound wide receiver from Penn High School, which is near South Bend.

Prentice has cleared a high jump of 6-10 in track and field.*

http://tribstar.com/sports/x2072619346/ISU-football-signing-class-has-local-regional-flavor

and a speedster too

*Another potential wide receiver, Dyris Haywood, has ran a time of 10.8 seconds in the 100-meter dash on the high school track.*


----------



## sycamorebacker

Do football players ever compete in track?


----------



## SycamoreTrack

We have had a few in the past but not many.  UNI and SIU have let many of their football players run track. Right now UNI has two of the top three sprinters in the conferance and they are both football players.  For whatever reason doing both football and track here at ISU doesn't work.


----------



## ISUCC

that's just NOT right, if UNI & other schools do it, so should ISU, shame on the football team for not sharing the talents of their players to help ISU in general! :evileye:



SycamoreTrack said:


> We have had a few in the past but not many.  UNI and SIU have let many of their football players run track. Right now UNI has two of the top three sprinters in the conferance and they are both football players.  *For whatever reason doing both football and track here at ISU doesn't work.*


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Do football players ever compete in track?



That's a good question and the answer to it is pretty simple - at Indiana State no! Trent does not want his football players running track, he wants control over what they are doing. Be it weights or running 7 on 7 (or whatever it is that they do). But if you remember Bryant Kent used to run track at Indiana State and notice now he doesn't.... He's not the only one.


----------



## ISUCC

a couple more good recruits sign to attend ISU for women's track!

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205090275


----------



## ISUCC

Two more recruits signed for ISU coach Angie Martin's women's track team

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205101607


----------



## XTreeXC

On the men's side I noticed that Mike Wynn's son, Tyler, signed with Purdue.  (For those who don't know him, Mike ran at ISU for a few years.)  I don't know much about Tyler, but he had a good cross country season and apparently is a pretty good miler.  I wonder if Indiana State showed any interest in him?


----------



## ISUCC

the men's team signs another Pole Vaulter from Indy

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205118412


----------



## JerseyShore

XTreeXC said:


> On the men's side I noticed that Mike Wynn's son, Tyler, signed with Purdue.  (For those who don't know him, Mike ran at ISU for a few years.)  I don't know much about Tyler, but he had a good cross country season and apparently is a pretty good miler.  I wonder if Indiana State showed any interest in him?



Yes, we did.


----------



## ISUCC

with track sectionals this week for the boys and girls it's time to start updating results for known ISU recruits. If there are others that I am missing add them to the list. 

thanks!

Nicole Lucas was 2nd in the 1600 (5:07.47) and won the 3200 (11:00.32) for Bloomington South

Southmont high jumper Jonathan Christensen won the high jump, clearing 7 feet last night.

Ben Davis Pole Vaulter Robert Schenck won the pole vault, clearing 15 feet last night.

THS runner Taylor Head was 2nd in the 3200 in 9:36.11 last night

THN miler Milton Brinza won the 1600 in 4:25:22 last night.

ALL excellent recruits for 2011-2012! keep up the good work at regionals folks!


----------



## ISUCC

couple other names and updates to the track recruit list for ISU's men and women. 

for the women, ISU recruit Taylor Gilles won the 100 meter hurdles for Wheeler HS at their sectional, running 14.83, then 15.02 in the finals. 

for the men, add Columbus North senior Gabe Ocasio to the list, he was 2nd in the 800 Thursday (1:58.56) and ran on the 2nd place mile relay team (3:25.37). He was also 20th at the state CC meet last fall for state champion Columbus North (running 16:00.5) 

Ryan Dickson from Zionsville is also coming to ISU, he was 2nd in the 400 Thursday night (49.04) and ran on the 4 x 100 meter relay team (2nd 43.06) and the 4 x 400 meter relay team (3rd 3:23.82).

with the ISU men winning the MVC track/cc trifecta this should help recruiting quite a bit.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU women's recruit Kaisha Martin from Dowagiac Union High School in Michigan had a good regional meet this weekend. her results

100 meter dash - 1. Kaisha Martin, Dowagiac Union High School, 12.46
200 meter dash - 1. Kaisha Martin, Dowagiac Union High School, 26.29

her state meet is next weekend I believe.


----------



## ISUCC

girls regionals were tonight, an update on 2 of the ISU recruits

from Bloomington, Nicole Lucas was 2nd in the 1600, running 5:00.98 and won the 3200 in 11:00.33

both pretty good times there. 

no results yet for Taylor Gilles from Wheeler HS


----------



## ISUCC

and a small update on Taylor Gilles, still no results on the ihsaa.org website

"Taylor Gilles of Wheeler rolled in the 100 hurdles, clocking 14.63 for a half-second victory that just missed the regional record.
"I felt good coming out (of the blocks)," she said. "That was my big focus. I was expecting to run a PR."

http://www.nwitimes.com/sports/high...cle_58c2423f-977c-55f0-bace-fac0398d7564.html


----------



## ISUCC

the HS boys' regionals are tonight, hopefully all the ISU recruits do well and advance to the state meet next week at IU

regional results link

http://www.ihsaa.org/dnn/Sports/Boys/Track/201011/StateTournament/tabid/1004/Default.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

some regional results for ISU's men's recruits tonight. 

CN's Gabe Ocasio's 4 x 800 meter relay team won in 7:53.43, he did not advance to the state meet in the open 800

THN's Milton Brinza made the state meet in the 1600, running 4:25.41 *(edit, Brinza did not make the state meet, only the top 3 individuals in each event qualify for the state meet, Brinza was 4th place)*

THS's Taylor Head ran a big PR and advanced in the 3200 with a 9:18.55

Ben Davis pole vaulter Robert Schenck won, clearing 13' 6"

other regionals to be run or completed on Friday. Bad weather in IN today.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU recruit Jonathon Christensen won the high jump in horrible conditions at Lafayette Jeff last night, Ryan Dickson also made it in the 400, the regionals will finish up today then

*400 -- Ryan Dickson (Z) 49.19*; Etgen (C) 50.44; Bartley Malicoat (M) 50.55

*High jump -- Jonathon Christensen (S) 6-7*; Taylor Caldwell (H) 6-5; Todd Nibbs (B) 6-5.


----------



## ISUCC

now that regionals are over other results are now posted, ISU recruit Ryan Dickson's 4 x 400 meter relay team from Zionsville also qualified for the state meet

1 Zionsville  'A'                                     3:24.85                   2 
     1) Allen, Traice 11                2) Mikesky, Shane 12              
*3) Dickson, Ryan 12*                4) McCullough, Cameron 11


----------



## DJ Ruggles

l.


----------



## DJ Ruggles

ISUCC said:


> starting a thread for ISU track and field recruits.
> 
> So far we just know of 2 who have verballed to come to ISU, but they're good ones.
> 
> 1 Christensen, Jonathon from Southmont high school, he was the state champ in the high jump in 2010, clearing 7' 0"
> 
> 2. Nicole Lucas from Bloomington South high school, she was 2nd in the state cross country meet last fall at ISU. She's run 17:51 for 5k
> 
> both of these are awesome recruits for ISU!
> 
> as we learn of more we'll post them.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jonathon Christensen has signed. He is jumping Fri for the state title


----------



## ISUCC

more recruits signed for the women's team. 

Elizabeth Herron (Indianapolis, Ind.), Demetra Camble (Milwaukee, Wis.), and Carmelia Stewart (Apopka, Fla.) each signed their NLI’s to compete for ISU starting with the Fall 2011 semester.

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205157111

the boys high school state meet is today at IU, we'll have updates on how the ISU recruits do tonight. 

The girls meet is tomorrow at IU.


----------



## TJames

*Track/football....*

In the past, when Dennis Raetz was coaching, we had several guys who competed in both sports. Keith Ward, Kirk Wilson, Eddie Ruffin, John Story and Charles Swann for starters. 

We also had several football/baseball guys (Demetrius Dowler, Tim Swanson, Matt Gajewski) and almost had one football/basketball player (Dre' Knox). Dre had been an all-state point guard in Muncie while Dan Brandenburg almost joined the hoops team when they were hit with a bunch of injuries one year and were shorthanded. 

It's been done in the past and successfully too. The problems that have come up have been due to the fact that if an athlete is a two-sporter, his scholarship is counted against the more "major" of the sports (as an example, if a guy is a football/track person, he would be counted against the football scholarship limit and his first obligation would be to the football program).


----------



## ISUCC

I wouldn't expect the FB kids to compete in every meet (indoor/outdoor) but if they could help at the conference meets and possibly have a shot to qualify for NCAA's then why not give them a shot. Especially if they're not full time 1st teamers for the football team. I know the UNI and SIU footballers run track, but I am not sure how much time their football coaches give them to participate in track? 



TJames said:


> In the past, when Dennis Raetz was coaching, we had several guys who competed in both sports. Keith Ward, Kirk Wilson, Eddie Ruffin, John Story and Charles Swann for starters.
> 
> We also had several football/baseball guys (Demetrius Dowler, Tim Swanson, Matt Gajewski) and almost had one football/basketball player (Dre' Knox). Dre had been an all-state point guard in Muncie while Dan Brandenburg almost joined the hoops team when they were hit with a bunch of injuries one year and were shorthanded.
> 
> It's been done in the past and successfully too. The problems that have come up have been due to the fact that if an athlete is a two-sporter, his scholarship is counted against the more "major" of the sports (as an example, if a guy is a football/track person, he would be counted against the football scholarship limit and his first obligation would be to the football program).


----------



## ISUCC

state meet updates for the ISU recruits......

Southmont's Jonathon Christensen won the high jump, clearing 6-10

Ryan Dickson from Zionsville ran 48.72 in the 400 and placed 4th

in the boys 4 x 800 meter relay Columbus North's Gabe Ocasio was on their 3rd place team, they ran 7:46.98. Averaged about 1:56.7 per 800, so not too shabby considering a freakin' 7:38.62 won it!


----------



## ISUCC

in the 3200 meter run, Terre Haute South's Taylor Head ran 9:27.45 and was 19th place, he'll be a big help in CC also for ISU!

in the boys 4 x 400 meter relay Zionsville's Ryan Dickson was on their 3rd place team, they ran 3:18.17, a 3:14.4 won it. 

Still waiting on pole vault results as ISU has a recruit who was vaulting tonight as well.


----------



## ISUCC

this was an historic meet folks! Rudy Chapa's 1974 mile record went by the wayside tonight, Center Grove's Austin Mudd ran 4:03.00, he also broke the 800 meter record, running 1:49.25 (from the SLOW HEAT no less) and then ran on CG's winning 4 x 400 meter relay team that won in 3:14.40. 

Southmont's Jonathon Christensen NEARLY set the all time state record in the high jump, he missed several close attempts at 7-1.5, so he's gonna make an immediate impact at ISU next year!
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

full results are now posted

http://www.ihsaa.org/dnn/Portals/0/Boys Sports/Track/2010-11/1011StateResults.pdf

Robert Schenck from Ben Davis (future ISU pole vaulter) tied for 6th, but was awarded 8th bec. he had more misses than the 2 others he tied with.


----------



## ISUCC

the girls' state meet is today for Indiana

so far the ISU recruits have done well. 

Taylr Gilles from Wheeler HS was 4th in the 100 meter hurdles in 14.61

Elizabeth Herron was part of Pike's 10th place 4 x 100 meter relay team (48.93), she also placed 21st in the pole vault, clearing 10-0", and was 20th in the long jump, going 16-8.5"

Nicole Lucas is in the 3200 right now.


----------



## ISUCC

Nicole Lucas gets 3rd in the 3200 in 10:54.22, she will really help the CC team and the women's distance crew next year!

the girls went as crazy as the boys did last night with the meet records and all. There were several state meet records set tonight!


----------



## ISUCC

the state meet in Michigan was today also. ISU recruit Kaisha Martin from Dowagiac HS was 6th in the division 2 lower peninsula 100 meter dash in 12.51. She was also 4th in the long jump, going 17-8".

in Michigan they have upper peninsula and lower peninsula state meets. LP has 4 divisions, UP has 3 divisions, so there are multiple state champions, weird stuff.


----------



## ISUCC

a couple other ISU recruits listed on indianarunner.com from Warren Central:
posted on page 5 of this thread
http://indianarunner.informe.com/forum/general-f4/college-commitments-t3631-100.html

Arq'eil Shaw (Track and Field)-Indiana State
Adarius Washington (Track and Field)-Indiana State

Washington was 4th in the 110 meter hurdles (14.30) (14.16 in the semi's)
Shaw was 2nd in the 300 meter hurdles (38.26), he also ran on WC's 7th place 4 x 400 meter relay team (3:19.59)


----------



## ISUCC

from Wisconsin's state track meet, ISU recruit Demetra Camble from Milwaukee Riverside University HS placed 5th in the 200 Division I final in 25.23, she also placed 6th in the 100 in 12.25.


----------



## ISUCC

just updating some post season results for the ISU recruits. The Midwest meet of champions was yesterday at Fort Wayne. Indiana's boys won, the women were 3rd, this is a meet between seniors from Ohio, Michigan, and Indiana. 

ISU's (known) womens' recruits:

Nicole Lucas 5th in the 3200 (10:53.35)
Taylor Gilles 9th in the 100 meter hurdles (16.17) and on the 2nd place 4 x 100 meter relay team (47.95)

ISU's (known) mens' recruits

Arq'eil Shaw was 7th in the 300 meter hurdles (38.99)
Adarius Washington was on the 3rd place 4 x 100 meter relay team (42.09)
Ryan Dickson was on the 2nd place 4 x 200 meter relay team (1:26.28)
Jonathon Christensen won the high jump, clearing 7-0" again!

as a side note, Indiana's 4 x 400 meter relay team ran 3:08.84, which would absolutely SMOKE most NCAA D-I teams, that is an INCREDIBLE time! 

full results link
http://in.milesplit.com/meets/86247/results/162361


----------



## ISUCC

3 more names to add to the ISU recruit list from the indianarunner.com message board. All from Ben Davis High School. I would suspect at some point this summer gosycamores.com will post a list with all the ISU track recruits for 2011. 

*Wes Schenck* - pole vault - best I could see he cleared was 14-0"
*Herb Gary* - High Jump - placed 13th in the state meet, clearing 6-4", had cleared 6-6" at the sectional meet
*Ray Behrman* - Shot Put - threw the shot put at Ben Davis, best result I could find is a 45-11" toss from April 23rd. Looks like he's a football player as well, so not sure if he's playing football or will be on the track team?

a brief article mentions current ISU hurdler Greggmar Swift placing 2nd in the Barbados National Track and Field Championships back on June 26th. His time was 13.88, faster than he ran during the outdoor season. 
http://news.barbadostoday.bb/barticlenew.php?ptitle=Jones nails it&article=7615&pdate=2011-06-27


----------



## ISUCC

at the Nike track team national meet ISU recruit Herbert Gary cleared 6-9.5" in winning that competition. that meet was on June 25th. ISU recruit Robert Schenck also cleared 12-7.5 in the pole vault for 7th, well below his best vault. 

Mens High Jump Back to top   Name Yr School Finals H# Pts 
*1 III, Herbert Gary 12 Ben Davis 2.07m (6'9.5) 1 * 
2 Holifield, Brandon 11 Godby (Tallahass 2.02m (6'7.5) 1   
3 LeGassey, Kennet 11 Con Woodlnds 1.97m (6'5.5) 1   
4 Harper, James          11 Brophy 1.92m (6'3.5) 1   
5 Snider, Latrell        12 Eden Prairie 1.87m (6'1.5) 1   
6 Walsh, Ryan 12 DON BOSCO 1.87m (6'1.5) 1   
7 Ahrold, Nicholas       12 Dana Hlls 1.87m (6'1.5) 1   
7 Echols, Bryson 11 De Soto 1.87m (6'1.5) 1   
9 Wagner, Carl 11 Great Oak 1.82m (5'11.5) 1   
10 Schearer, Mark         11 Barlow 1.77m (5'9.5) 1


----------



## nk140

I hear Derek Chambers from North Knox is coming to ISU.  He placed 9th in the 100m this year.  He won the Evansville Regional in 10.85.


----------



## Bob Evans

I know Derek. The last time I spoke with him, he said he was hoping to attend ISU to run track. It didn't sound definite. I hope he does. He is the best runner and football player in North Knox history in my opinion and there have been a lot of very good ones. In my opinion, Coach Miles should take a look at him.  North Knox football team had winning records all four of his years in high school. That's the only time in school history North Knox has had four straight winning seasons in football. He had a great yards per carry average that would have been a lot higher if the end zone hadn't kept getting in the way. He is a great young man that would be a great Sycamore. I would come to every ISU football game if he was going to play and I haven't been in years.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bob Evans said:


> I know Derek. The last time I spoke with him, he said he was hoping to attend ISU to run track. It didn't sound definite. I hope he does. He is the best runner and football player in North Knox history in my opinion and there have been a lot of very good ones. In my opinion, Coach Miles should take a look at him.  North Knox football team had winning records all four of his years in high school. That's the only time in school history North Knox has had four straight winning seasons in football. He had a great yards per carry average that would have been a lot higher if the end zone hadn't kept getting in the way. He is a great young man that would be a great Sycamore. I would come to every ISU football game if he was going to play and I haven't been in years.



I've never seen the kid do either sport but I will say this if Coach Miles takes a look at him and likes him he will NEVER run track at Indiana State. Coach Miles will NOT let athletes do both sports, it's simply not possible. Coach McNic would allow it, but Trent will not have any part of it. So unfortunately t's one or the other at Indiana State.


----------



## ISUCC

maybe one of these years on down the road when the football program is really stable Miles will see the benefit of allowing a few of the better track athletes on the football team run a few track meets. It would help both the FB and track teams. There really isn't much to lose. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I've never seen the kid do either sport but I will say this if Coach Miles takes a look at him and likes him he will NEVER run track at Indiana State. Coach Miles will NOT let athletes do both sports, it's simply not possible. Coach McNic would allow it, but Trent will not have any part of it. So unfortunately t's one or the other at Indiana State.


----------



## Bob Evans

So, I'll see him at the track meets then. That's ok, too.


----------



## nk140

Bob Evans said:


> I know Derek. The last time I spoke with him, he said he was hoping to attend ISU to run track. It didn't sound definite. I hope he does. He is the best runner and football player in North Knox history in my opinion and there have been a lot of very good ones. In my opinion, Coach Miles should take a look at him.  North Knox football team had winning records all four of his years in high school. That's the only time in school history North Knox has had four straight winning seasons in football. He had a great yards per carry average that would have been a lot higher if the end zone hadn't kept getting in the way. He is a great young man that would be a great Sycamore. I would come to every ISU football game if he was going to play and I haven't been in years.



My brother talked with him the other day and said it was just for track.  If you watch the interview of his from WTWO fromt the Wabash Valley all-star football game he said he is coming to ISU.


----------

